# Your 7 Personal Man Made Wonders Of The World



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anything you want that is man made


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

CN Tower and Empire State buildings are considered modern wonders of the world...


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> CN Tower and Empire State buildings are considered modern wonders of the world...


Yes, I've read that as well... from the Civil Engineering Association or some organization like that. 

Empire State Building
CN Tower

Grand Coulee Dam
Øresund Bridge
Channel Tunnel
Dutch dike/dam system
Panama Canal


----------

